# crocheting my wedding dress



## mathchick (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi all,

This is my first post in the fiber arts section. I've had fun reading about other people's projects, so I thought I'd share my current project. Sadly, I don't have a picture up, but I'll have to figure out how to do it.

I'm crocheting the lace outer dress for my wedding dress! I've been crocheting single or double crochet scarves and blankets for years, but the only pattern I had followed previously was for a hat - that was only single crochet.  A friend explained how to read patterns and we walked through the first one together, and it'l going really well! 

I've got the front of the top done, and a friend is helping with the back, and I started on the skirt last week and it's going really well so far. I spend all of my free time crocheting though, since it needs to be done in less than a month, eeps! Wish me luck, it's going to take a lot of work to finish it!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

WOW! That is a formiddable project to tackle!  :clap: :bow:

GOOD LUCK!!!! 

Welcome to the Fiber Arts Forum! I'm still working on wash cloths!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Best of luck to you in this HUGE project!
Goodness, that's a lot to take on with less than a month to go.:bow::bow:
Please post pics when you can, I'd love to see them.
Welcome to the Forum!!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Whoa!! That's an awesome idea, and quite a feat, but it sounds like you're making good progress. Having a helper will help (and maybe you could snag another??).


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I dreamed of doing that ....didnt have time !!! Welcome to the fold, hope we can oogle over your dress !


----------



## dhodge (Jul 20, 2013)

Congrats on your upcoming wedding, it's a huge task you have set for yourself, I'm sure it will be beautiful.


----------



## mathchick (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks for all the encouragement!  I'll have to borrow a camera and figure out how to post pictures. I'm hoping for knee-length, but will be happy with anything that isn't super short.


----------



## NickyBlade (May 27, 2008)

Oh how awesome! I can't wait to see photos. Crocheted wedding dresses are gorgeous!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

WOW! Just WOW!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Welcome to the Fold Mathchick . I agree with what everyone else has said. I'd love to see pictures if you can find a camera. Congratulataions on your up coming nuptials


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi Mathchick! I never thought of that until I saw one in The Crochet Yearbook. Its a top and skirt, conservative and pretty. Good luck


----------



## mathchick (Aug 13, 2013)

So I realized that if I'm making my fiancee wait until the wedding to see my dress I should probably wait until after that to post pictures.  But I promise I'll post some after that! The "skirt" starts just below the bust, and I'm down to my waist so far. Making progress!


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

But Mathchick..a bride shows her dress to her gal and guy pals. Its only the groom that can't see. :grin:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

He can't see her in her wedding dress, is what I've always heard. You don't actually have a wedding dress yet so I think it is safe to show us what you have done so far. I'm sure none of us will tell him anyway. 

When is your wedding day?


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Mathchick, how's it going?
I'm just dying to see what you've got done so far..:grin:


----------



## mathchick (Aug 13, 2013)

Sorry, I'm really not trying to keep anyone is suspense! All my spare time has been spent crocheting. 

I don't have pictures yet, but I can at least link to each of the patterns I'm using.

the top is going to be sleeveless (like a tank top) using the motif from this pattern. It goes down to just below the bust:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/classic-summer-top

Then between that and the skirt is the following belt pattern:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/floral-lace-belt

and the skirt from the belt down (which starts well above my waist) is based of the pattern of the skirt from this children's dress:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sweet-pink-fluff-toddler-dress

Currently I have the front of the top done, the belt done, and then started the skirt from the bottom of the belt so I don't have to attach them latter on. I have the skirt done down just past my rear, so I'm not going to be doing an increases any more, which is exciting. And all of this is done in crochet thread - which surprisingly isn't hard to work with, it's been a lot of fun so far! I've got 15 days until I'm shooting to have it done since my fiance is getting back in town then and we'll have a week to get all of the other final last-minute things done before the wedding. Eeeeps!

I promise I'll get a picture up eventually! I don't have a computer, so things like that take a fair amount of logistical planning.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Wow that is going to be gorgeous and what and undertaking and commitment. Looks like something to be treasured and passed on to future generations. Congratulations on your wedding and making the dress of your dreams.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

wow ...absolutly going to be stunning !!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

That is quite the project. It will be absolutely beautiful when it is done.


----------



## mathchick (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks for all the encouragement! I'm off to buy more crochet thread and then try to bust out most of the skirt this weekend. Here's hoping I'm not cross-eyed come Sunday night.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Can't wait to see the pics! Congrats!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

What will be under it? Silk satin?

It's going to look very elegant and pretty. I can't wait to see it on the bride.


----------



## mathchick (Aug 13, 2013)

Update: - I have the skirt almost done! - as in just a few more rows. I've told the friend who's helping that I can finish the back of the top if she wants since I'm essentially done with the skirt, and then I can work on connecting them too. Soon comes the not so fun part of tucking in the hundreds of ends!

Maura -- The lace is going over a dress I found at a thrift shop in the silhouette I wanted - nothing exciting I think it's polyester.

Still working on a camera.


----------



## Vernitta (Jan 14, 2009)

Is there an update on your dress?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Update on the wedding and how it went?


----------



## emthomesteader (Oct 15, 2012)

I am very interested in seeing the finished product 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I just love this pattern and I am so glad you posted it! I did the front of the top, down to hip length in a white with silver metallic wrap cotton thread, instead of the yellow flowers, I did black with silver wrap. I finished the edge with a single crochet row of the black with silver wrap so far, not sure if I want to do that fan affect as it is pretty ornate looking already...a way Christmas like lacey sweater and it looks so different using this sparkly thread! It will be an outfit to celebrate my 50th birthday 4 days prior. I had to stop as I ran out of that thread which only cost a buck to do that front. I couldn't find the thread at the local stores but managed to find it on ebay for a great low price. So I will have enough to make the matching skirt. When I get done I can post a pic if it is ok with the OP? I just love the idea she had to use it for an overlay for her wedding dress...oh in pure white, how perfect! This pattern is great for a holiday outfit.

Oh please post your pics?


----------



## d'vash (Apr 25, 2013)

Wow! Subscribed! I want to see this dress!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I was able to finish the top, did the scalloped but not fan portion of the neckline, I also changed the hem to be not split and I am done with the yolk on the skirt, which are single and double crochet stitches from waist to hip length (I am varying the pattern on this part also to be more solid). I will start the floral pattern again for the skirt portion next. I should have this done by Monday. I will try to post a pic of the top part tonight. :bouncy: I really want to see the wedding dress...that would be so cool to see.


----------



## mathchick (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi all -- back from the honeymoon and trying to track down pictures since my husband (eeps!) and I didn't actually take any we're relying on the photos from others. It turned out - fit great, and was actually done in time for the wedding (by about a week!) I'll hopefully have a few pictures posted within a week or so. Thanks for all the encouragement/interest.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Hurray, the Christmas style version of the pattern she used is done! Now tomorrow I will try to find something suitable to put under it so I can post a pic. This was a very time consuming project and must have made a stunning wedding dress! Although I made this with a smaller crochet needle, silver wrapped thread and added an extra double crochet to each petal plus I put an angle on the part that buttons at the waist it came out great. I am thinking I need to use crystals instead of buttons.... That is the last touch, just buttons....wow I can't believe I am done....


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been anxiously awaiting pictures. This will always be such a treasure.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Welcome home Mrs. ??? . Can't wait to see photos. We have all be trying to wait patiently.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

These are rough pics taken with my hubby's phone but you get an idea of it. The silver running through it didn't get picked up but once I get a slip or something to go under this, I will go out in the sunlight with him and get a better pic. It looks very pretty on and hugs curves nicely. The skirt view is from the back as I have to get the buttons on the front of it today.


----------



## ann in tn (Nov 25, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

wow, thats gorgeous !


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

ann in tn said:


> Very nice.


Thank you so much! I was so hoping to see her wedding dress!



Miz Mary said:


> wow, thats gorgeous !


Thank you for that lovely compliment. You can't see how much this sparkles but I will be able to post a pic in the next day or so that shows this.



ejagno said:


> Absolutely beautiful! Thank you for sharing.


Thank you for that great compliment...I will be able to post a pic of what this really looks like soon. I just found the battery charger for my sons camera and it takes good pics. I need the sun out to catch the silver in it.  I picked up a slip at the thrift store for $2 today and cut it to the right length, hand hemmed it and now it can be worn soon.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Lovely! I am ready to see the wedding dress too!
I have not taken on this large of a knitting project yet.
The crocheting is wonderful.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

mamajohnson said:


> Lovely! I am ready to see the wedding dress too!
> I have not taken on this large of a knitting project yet.
> The crocheting is wonderful.


Thank you kindly Mama J...it was time consuming and I used a smaller needle then it called for..that added more time as more of the flowers were required plus the extra double crochet in each petal...I did add up the time, I don't think I am very fast...50 hours for the skirt (the waist or yolk alone was 10 hours as each row is double the stitches) and 20 hours for the shirt. I did this over a two week span of time. It was my first article of clothing so making it out of crochet thread was an interesting switch from yarn. I feel like I have made a huge doily to wear...LOL

We all want to see the wedding dress version.....gosh where are the pics of this wedding dress???


----------



## mathchick (Aug 13, 2013)

okay......so I finally updated my ravelry project to include pictures, and general description of the project. Since that allows me to upload photos, rather than link to online ones, I'll post the link for now. I'm still planning to post pictures directly here, but until then you can at least see pictures. 
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/mathchick3141/wedding-dress


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Mathchick, you made for a BEAUTIFUL bride !! That dress looked AMAZING on you !!! Love the pic of you and hubby with his kilt !!!!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

You married a Scot? Beautiful couple, I love the photos. Congratulations! Beautiful dress too.

I just have to put this out there. I love a man in a kilt :teehee:


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Stunning!!
Both you and the dress!


----------



## mathchick (Aug 13, 2013)

oops - here's the link that doesn't require you to be a member of ravelry to view:
http://ravel.me/mathchick3141/l6043


----------



## netskyblue (Jul 25, 2012)

Gorgeous dress! 

When I heard "crocheted dress" first thing I thought of was this - http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Antonina/pink-lace-freeform-dress

All I can do is knit, you can do such cool stuff with crochet!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Netskyblue that's a beautiful dress too.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm going to do this!! We r planning a Vegas wedding next fall so I got plenty of time! I never thought about mixing patterns so great idea math chick! U did an awesome job. I want a short dress with a low back ( probably halter) and I think I will try to add some bead work.


----------



## mathchick (Aug 13, 2013)

dmm1976 said:


> I'm going to do this!! We r planning a Vegas wedding next fall so I got plenty of time! I never thought about mixing patterns so great idea math chick! U did an awesome job. I want a short dress with a low back ( probably halter) and I think I will try to add some bead work.


ooooooooooooooo! Sounds awesome! I can't wait to see pictures - keep us updated!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Ok so I am relenting and posting the top pic. Like the bride who posted this thread, you have to see this on a mannequin or person to see what they look like. Since I don't have a mannequin, you are stuck with me.  I put the top over a black tank top and have on slacks. I am still looking for the buttons I want to add to the skirt. You still can't see the silver threads running through

THE BRIDE OP WAS BEAUTIFUL WASN'T SHE? What a treasure she made to keep for generations to come!


----------

